# OFA certification



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

split from another thread: 




Thomas Jones said:


> I had to have an x ray done the other day because my male was hit by a car supposedly. In the x ray the vet said he had the best hips he had ever seen in any shepherd, no space between the ball and socket, and encouraged me to breed him so I was wondering how much that certification was?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

This link may provide an answer to your question. http://www.offa.org/fees.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Positioning of the dog for the OFA xray is critical in reading one correctly. Was this done or the opinion base purely on the space between the ball and socket. That's a great thing to know but not the only sign of good/bad hips.
I paid two hundred for my older dog's xray. That was about 7 yrs ago when he was two.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Bob, he was asking about the cost of certification. The x rays have already been taken. I figured this post might go awry at some point because of some of the things offered in conjunction with the question. But, I try not to beat anyone up who asks a fairly straight forward question about something that is or may be tied to something more complex/debatable. You know what I mean?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotcha! I thought it was based on xrays taken because of the accident.
As to cost I think I paid two hundred dollars. That was at a clinic put on by a Golden Retriever club so I'm guessing the costs were a group deal.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah, quit beatin people up Bob.  But I was under the same impression as you. Thought the xray was taken for the accident, not for OFA films, in which case a new set would be taken


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's assuming that they didn't x ray with correct positioning from the onset. He may have been x rayed in another area and the hips were done simply because he was under at the time. I doubt it but the vet may have had enough foresight to consider proper positioning at the time the films were made.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hopefully so!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I will keep my comments to myself=D>:roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Gotcha! I thought it was based on xrays taken because of the accident.


So did I.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> I will keep my comments to myself=D>:roll:


Yeah Harry I know...

The guy asked a question and I figured there was no point in doing anything other than offering him an answer. Lots of people have fleeting thoughts about breeding dogs, some are even encouraged by people who should know better. And then, many never take it further than asking a few questions. It's not my job to police the decisions and actions of others...well, shit after second thought it is. Ok, but it's not here...


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Bob who does good X-ray for OFA or Penn hip near us?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> Bob who does good X-ray for OFA or Penn hip near us?



The best in the area was always Belkin Animal Hospital in St. Louis. Not sure if the old vet is still there though. He could read an xray as good as anyone on the planet. 
T could probably tell you if he's still there. 
It's on West Florrisant between Goodfellow and Riverview. 
There were 3-4 different shootings in that area this weekend. Carry if you can. :lol:


----------

